# Show us some weird, wonderful, and fancy teapots...



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe

I can see having more fun here again!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Verisure

*When it comes to bonsai pots, cups, saucers, plates or teapots I give first place to China every time.

*


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Verisure

Mr. Ed said:


>


I thought Mary Pearce was a professional French tennis player.


----------



## PamfromTx

I'll add to this another day or later, @hollydolly .... as I am already exhausted.


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Verisure

PamfromTx said:


> I'll add to this another day or later, @hollydolly .... as I am already exhausted.


Have a nice cup of tea and go to bed.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Verisure

RadishRose said:


>


Very nice! All that's missing is an aluminium-quilted tea cosy.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Verisure

debodun said:


> View attachment 182597View attachment 182598


My Lord! You've stolen Hyacinth's hand-painted periwinkle china set!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly

What a great bunch of teapots...love them all...


----------



## hollydolly

I should buy one of these for our Narrowboat


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


>


I luuuuurve this AGA one... how gorgeous...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky

Most expensive teapot in the world. Real gems.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> View attachment 182615


WoW!!!


----------



## Pinky

Turkish teapot


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Love, love... this one.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## JustBonee

Contemporary look


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Murrmurr

$3 Million; most expensive teapot in the world. Encrusted with 1,658 D and E color grade cut diamonds and 386 rubies, with a central 6.67 carat Thai ruby. A ruby bead tops the lid.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Yikes, this teapot looks like a BM!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Verisure

I just now returned from the second-hand shop where I saw this. I know it isn't the most wonderful teapot you've ever seen but I was hoping you dear friends can explain to me how a teapot from *Great British Pottery Company* (at least I think it says "Great" beneath the price tag) can be *Made in China*? Is it a Chinese company called GBPC or is it a British company farming out the work? Anyway, it's pretty cheap! Worth it, I'm sure.


----------



## Verisure

WOW! And here it is on eBay for 6 times the price or 9 times the price if you have it shipped!!!!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Verisure

RadishRose said:


>


Can you get cable hooked up to that one?


----------



## debodun




----------



## hollydolly

Verisure said:


> I just now returned from the second-hand shop where I saw this. I know it isn't the most wonderful teapot you've ever seen but I was hoping you dear friends can explain to me how a teapot from *Great British Pottery Company* (at least I think it says "Great" beneath the price tag) can be *Made in China*? Is it a Chinese company called GBPC or is it a British company farming out the work? Anyway, it's pretty cheap! Worth it, I'm sure.
> 
> View attachment 182796View attachment 182797


I can't find any company in the UK called ''The Great British Pottery Company''..I think it may be 100 % Chinese..lol


----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 182538


This teapot is beautiful, @katlupe !  Just gorgeous.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*So strange *


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


>


Now, that is unique!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

My cousin brought this for me from Saudi Arabia when he went over there for Haaj several years ago.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

Good morning!


----------



## Verisure

hollydolly said:


>


Simple, clean and attractive.


----------



## Verisure

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 183009
> 
> Good morning!


Is that the spout in his mouth? And where do you fill it?


----------



## debodun




----------



## Verisure

OneEyedDiva said:


> My cousin brought this for me from Saudi Arabia when he went over there for Haaj several years ago.
> 
> View attachment 182916


Do you address him now as "cuz" or "Haji"?


----------



## debodun




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

I was taking a sip of water when I saw this and spewed it.  Where did peeps get the idea that these would be the prizes?


----------



## katlupe

PamfromTx said:


> This teapot is beautiful, @katlupe !  Just gorgeous.


I liked the 3 dimensional look to it too.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> What a great bunch of teapots...love them all..


What she said!


----------



## Kaila

It's really fun, looking at these pages,  @katlupe   and others!!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

OneEyedDiva said:


> My cousin brought this for me from Saudi Arabia when he went over there for Haaj several years ago.
> 
> View attachment 182916


Wow, that is gorgeous.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> View attachment 183181


This is so fab I'm going to see if I can find somewhere I can buy this....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe

Qianlong dynasty sells for £2.6million ... one of only two known to exist.​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun

Liberty Blue pattern - was on the market around the time of the American Bicentennial (1976).


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun

Typical Japanese lustreware


----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> Qianlong dynasty sells for £2.6million ... one of only two known to exist.​
> View attachment 183291


I wonder if our Deb @debodun has one of them?!?


----------



## debodun

I doubt it.


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

Lipton tea put out their own brand of pots, I assume they were available in different colors.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## debodun

Liberty said:


> View attachment 184034


Looks like someone use water that was too hot.


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

This pot has a music box in it that plays (what else?) "Tea for Two". Doesn't play when sitting, only when picked up.


----------



## Tish

debodun said:


> This pot has a music box in it that plays (what else?) "Tea for Two". Doesn't play when sitting, only when picked up.
> 
> View attachment 184197


That is so cool.


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


>


I love this one; the blue and white just attracts my attention.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun




----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


>


that looks like a Clarice Cliff piece...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> View attachment 184411


Oh that's very @debodun , I'm sure...


----------



## debodun

Yep, I'd buy that in a twinkling if I saw it at a garage sale for a reasonable price.


----------



## debodun

An FTD piece with a morning glory spout.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

Another tea company pot (Salada).


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun

Small teapot with Japanese characters on the bottom.I had someone online translate.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun

I got this in the grab bag at the local senior's Christmas party a few years ago.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## debodun




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

I'm near the end of my collection.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

I love all the  amazing teapots... but Careful folks.., we're getting a few repeats now...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

deleted, duplicate


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun

This isn't my pot. It's modeled after the character Mrs. Potts from "Beauty and the Beast". At first I thought it was an elephant.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lara

Rare 18th Century English Agate Staffordshire


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze

Not weird, wonderful or fancy, but this is an old teapot left to me by my mother.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 188474


Love the colors!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


>


Love it!!!!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## chrislind2

Bought one of these and took it to a Christmas party as a "white elephant" gift. I was surprised that no one even seemed to get the joke, not  even a little bit, oh well.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun

I think I've come to the end of my teapots.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

I'm sorry if I repeat some postings; it's impossible for me to catch up with so many threads.  Great teapots!!!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe

This is one of my own. It is from Avon and it broke when I was moving but I did not want to throw it away. It will not hold tea but is a great decor item in my curio cabinet.


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 189565


I think this teapot is cute!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe

This is my other teapot set.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


>


This one makes me think of my Daddy who loved fishing.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> This one makes me think of my Daddy who loved fishing.


this is the beauty of all these Teapots, there seems to be one for everyone..doesn't there ?


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

Enjoying viewing all of the teapots!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


>


This is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 189783


Love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 189827


These are so cute!  Precious!


----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 189748


I want this teapot!  lol


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Love it!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Pam, I thought it was the Cheshire cat, no?


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lara

Japanese Teapot. Weird in a wonderful way  It's antique.


----------



## Lara

Spiked Tea ...


----------



## Tish

*Love this one!*


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## katlupe

Lara said:


>


I love that one!!!


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks Pam, I thought it was the Cheshire cat, no?


I thought it was.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> View attachment 189915


Love this one ^^^^


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Shero

Do you have a spare $3m hollydolly !


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Meitan Tea Museum in China


----------



## Tish




----------



## Murrmurr

Lara said:


> Meitan Tea Museum in China
> View attachment 190164


That's insane.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*So want this one.

*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## horseless carriage

Tea, ugh, I can't stand the taste of it, but my good lady tells me that tea drinkers love the first cupful out of the pot. The Victorians had a way of settling the domestic dispute of first cup.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


>


This is amazing!


----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

yup it's really a teapot....


----------



## hollydolly

...and so is this one....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


Love love love


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 191407


How cute is that ?!?


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 191492


Love this!!!


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 191582


So cute!!!


----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 191493


Love it!!!


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## katlupe

PamfromTx said:


> Love this!!!


That's why I posted it. I knew you would.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


>


I LOVE that!!!!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> That's why I posted it. I knew you would.


I want it.  lol


----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 191646


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I love this one too!


----------



## Tish

*So love this one      *


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> *So love this one     *
> View attachment 191811


Amazing!


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SmoothSeas

Amazing Teapot of the 19th century...

​


----------



## Tish




----------



## SmoothSeas

I'm a sucker for kitchen-wear with art deco lines...


​


----------



## hollydolly

SmoothSeas said:


> I'm a sucker for kitchen-wear with art deco lines...
> 
> 
> View attachment 192360​


Me too...I absolutely adore Art Deco , especially buildings.. we have a few near here..


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SmoothSeas

I think I may have posted this one before, but it was a view from the side, rather than from the front...

I really, REALLY covet this teapot...    


​


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> View attachment 192695


Luuuurve that ^^^^^^


----------



## Tish

*I so love the colour of this one.  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*This one is really Creepy.  

*


----------



## SmoothSeas

if the lid to your teapot goes missing, you can always repurpose...    


​


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*So weird.*


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*The ugliest teapot I have ever seen.*


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly

Some of these teapots , are just absolutely beautiful...


----------



## hollydolly

One for you @katlupe


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Some of these teapots , are just absolutely beautiful...


They are! I could easily become a collector if I had a big house and big bucks!


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> One for you @katlupe


I wish I could double or triple heart that one! Thank you!!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> They are! I could easily become a collector if I had a big house and big bucks!


ya..me too


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

*Love this one. *


----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


*Wow, Love this one   *


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

*Yikes, that's is ugly.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


Oh, that is stunning.


----------



## Tish

katlupe said:


> View attachment 196905





katlupe said:


> View attachment 196907


Absolutely amazing, love them so much.


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

katlupe said:


> View attachment 196943


Stunning!


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> View attachment 197135


Gorgeous!!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz

☠


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> View attachment 197733


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz

Not extremely attractive, but an interesting idea.


----------



## Tish

katlupe said:


> View attachment 197989


Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Tish




----------



## OneEyedDiva

The caption for this bejeweled teapot says it's the most valuable teapot.


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> The caption for this bejeweled teapot says it's the most valuable teapot.
> 
> View attachment 198064


I know, it's beautiful I think I posted it earlier on this thread.. but it certainly deserves to be shown more than once...


----------



## Pink Biz

Deleted by me


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

katlupe said:


> View attachment 197733


That is so gorgeous, love it.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

RadishRose said:


>


Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## horseless carriage

If asked: "What is a teepee?" Most might say: 
A tent like structure, built by natives of North America.
Well that's not quite right. You see the correct spelling
is Tea Pee, which only means:


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## timoc

*My teapot, my friend, I call him Ernie.   *


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## horseless carriage

This is our Art-Deco tea pot, but, sacrilege of sacrileges, we use it as a coffee pot.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> View attachment 198986


Love that.... ^^^


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


That is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

this is actually named 'Drabware'' and was made sometime in the 1800's...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> View attachment 200561


lovely...


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz

Vintage ornament


----------



## Pink Biz

Does this thing count?


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## timoc

*Ladies, ladies, ladies*, your teapots are marvelous, which one has the tea in it, I'm parched.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe

timoc said:


> *Ladies, ladies, ladies*, your teapots are marvelous, which one has the tea in it, I'm parched.


You will have to try them all!


----------



## Tish

*Ooh, I like this one.*


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> *Ooh, I like this one.*
> View attachment 201249


Me too...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

here you are , @katlupe , 'speshully..for you...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> here you are , @katlupe , 'speshully..for you...


I love it! I am saving that picture! Thank you!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


I so love that.


----------



## Tish

*Not my cup of tea. *


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 202178


That is gorgeous.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 202392


I want this one, so pretty.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Good God that is ugly.*


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> View attachment 202367


awwww I love this


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> awwww I love this


Me too!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


It looks like Julia Guilard


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Liberty said:


> View attachment 203166


Looks like she got the Botox lips!


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> It looks like Julia Guilard


 you're right now that you mench....


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Murrmurr

Liberty said:


> View attachment 203665


To me, that thing is hideous, but I like the idea of making a teapot using bits and bobs that have sentimental value, relate to fond memories.


----------



## Jules

Not that anyone would actually be making tea in any of these beauties, just thought I’d mention that the hardest thing about making a functional pot is getting a spout that doesn’t drip after pouring.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Murrmurr

katlupe said:


> View attachment 203790


That pattern makes me wish I was blind, but I like the idea of nesting the pot in the cup. That's pretty cool.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

This is one for @PamfromTx


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SmoothSeas

a fan of art deco here...


​


----------



## Tish

SmoothSeas said:


> a fan of art deco here...
> 
> 
> View attachment 204709​


Love them


----------



## Tish

*Love this one *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> View attachment 204826


I luuuurve this.....


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

katlupe said:


> View attachment 204839


Absolutely love it.


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## horseless carriage

For sale in the Railway Museum, York. Kitsch or what?


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


Ooh, I love that one.


----------



## Tish




----------



## horseless carriage

Tea for two with the table all laid out.
How to impress your visitors. "Oh yes, that one, got that on our visit to Buck House."
(Buck House is slang for Buckingham Palace.)


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> This is one for @PamfromTx


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## horseless carriage

katlupe said:


> View attachment 205451


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

katlupe said:


> View attachment 205885


So beautiful


----------



## Tish

*Very strange.*


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> View attachment 205819


Luuurve this....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe

Tish said:


> So beautiful


I thought so too. I seem to remember a set of dishes somewhere that was of that same pattern.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


>


I WANT this one!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

katlupe said:


> View attachment 206487


I so love this one, it's gorgeous


----------



## Tish

*Wow, this one is so interesting.*


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*I would really hate to wash this one up.  *


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

Fitz And Floyd Woodland Spring Fox Teapot With Lid


----------



## Tish

*It has an attitude  *


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> View attachment 207908


I love this... so simple and beautiful ...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


> I love this... so simple and beautiful ...


Me too


----------



## Tish

*Very strange.*


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## timoc

*D'ya know what?*
I've been bewildered and amazed at the number of fantastic teapots shewn here, but not one of you mean so and so's have given me a big mug of my favourite brew.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 207112


I love this one!!!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Tish

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 209255​


Oh, I so love that.


----------



## Tish




----------



## SmoothSeas

Tish said:


> Oh, I so love that.




rather lovely, isn't it?  dogwood flowers are one of my favorites.

I like the piggy teapot


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> View attachment 209137


oooh this is fab....


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe

Tish said:


> View attachment 209445


The fish ones always make me think of my father. He was a fisherman. One of his favorite things to do.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> View attachment 209332


being the shoe-aholic that I am, I should own this one....


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> being the shoe-aholic that I am, I should own this one....


I thought of you when I found it!


----------



## hollydolly

back at ya Kat....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## jakbird

The graveyard of old tea kettles.  Yes, it's a real place, way out on the fringes of Death Valley.  It's on the road from the Ubehebe volcanic crater to the Devil's Racetrack dry lakebed.  Not many tourists go out that far into the desert.  No idea how old some of the kettles are, the desert preserves them for quite some time.


----------



## Tish




----------



## SmoothSeas

love just about anything art deco...


​


----------



## SmoothSeas

here's another...


​


----------



## hollydolly

SmoothSeas said:


> here's another...
> 
> 
> View attachment 209695​


this one has been shown before, but  it's so nice it can do with 2 airings ... ..yes most of us here are fans of Art Deco.. if you scroll through a few pages from the beginning you'll probably find a few nice examples...


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> back at ya Kat....


LOVE it! Especially a white one with ruby eyes! Thank you!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

katlupe said:


> View attachment 209813


*I totally love that one, it's so beautiful.*


----------



## Tish

*Love this one. *


----------



## Tish

*Very strange.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

Very pretty, @hollydolly


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

*This one is just creepy.

*


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> *This one is just creepy.
> 
> View attachment 210186*


I agree... ewwwww....


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> View attachment 210494


My granny had this very teapot, along with a matching milk jug and sugar bowl


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## SmoothSeas

well, more of a kettle, actually, but ya gotta love them lines...



​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JonSR77

hollydolly said:


>


love it!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JonSR77

here's a few from The Met...

https://mymodernmet.com/cute-unique-teapots/


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


>


LOVE IT! LOVE IT!!! <3


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


>


<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> View attachment 211714


I adore these little pinks


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


I so want this one.


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I adore these little pinks


They were made for the Waldorf Astoria in 1931 and 1936.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Steampunk I think.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

*Good heavens that's ugly.*


----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## oldiebutgoody

Tish said:


> *Good heavens that's ugly.*
> View attachment 212225






synchronize swimming tea kettle  (?)


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Russian samovar:


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## horseless carriage

Storm in a teapot.


If you can work this one out, let me know. It defies logic.


Saatchi Art is pleased to offer the painting, "Moroccan Teapot," by Richard Goldstein, available for purchase at $760 USD.


Mark Gertler Oil painting on canvas, as seen in The Tate Gallery.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## SmoothSeas

more of a kettle than a pot, but it's got real 'character'...






​


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> View attachment 213462


I love this, if I used a teapot I'd have this one...


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


>


Why do I think that if you rubbed this one, a genie would pop out? LOL


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> View attachment 214033


wow, is that an owl ?


----------



## hollydolly

It's a ring


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


> wow, is that an owl ?


It sure is, I love it.


----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


Don't know why, but this reminds me of Haggard's place in the Harry Potter series.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> View attachment 214172


i love that periwinkle blue...gorgeous...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

*I love the glaze on this one.*


----------



## Tish

katlupe said:


> View attachment 214371


Absolutely stunning.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> View attachment 214371


Luuurve this one....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe

Tish said:


> View attachment 215028


I love that design!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

katlupe said:


> I love that design!


It's different but nice.


----------



## Tish

*So strange, Yuk!*


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> View attachment 215447


Gorgeous


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 215589


This not look like a teapot; but the site I retrieved from said it was.  Sorry, everyone.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


>


I like this one!!!


----------



## Tish

*Creepy!*


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## SmoothSeas

for some reason, this one really speaks to me...


​


----------



## Tish

@SmoothSeas It is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe

Tish said:


> View attachment 215998


Love this one!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz

Sorry if this has been previously posted...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Leann

This is my first time viewing this thread. Wow! There are some really beautiful and unusual teapots here. I'm not one to collect things (well, I do have a passion for handbags but we can have a separate thread for that) however I can see myself getting into something like this. Thanks to all who have posted these great photos.


----------



## Leann

katlupe said:


> View attachment 216246


Absolutely love this one.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

katlupe said:


> View attachment 216823


I have to have that one.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Beautiful!


hollydolly said:


>


----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 215908


Love this!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

Cake !!


----------



## hollydolly

More teapot Cake


----------



## hollydolly

..and yet more cake...


----------



## hollydolly

...and bringing up the rear of teapot cakes...


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Leann

So many of these teapots are works of art. I never knew there were so many variations. I have just loved going through the many photos posted in this thread!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*It's hip to be square I guess.*


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 218183


This is so pretty.


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> *It's hip to be square I guess.*
> View attachment 218089


love this, I do think the handle might be a bit dodgy tho'...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


>


Blue & white!!!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 218791


this so reminds me of my granny, I love this...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Leann

Sometimes I wish I could reach through this screen and just look at some of these gorgeous tea pots up close.


----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


Wow, so very pretty.


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*My Nan had a whole Tea-set that was like this one, including the Tray.
If my sister or me played up, we had the job of polishing them as well as the silverware.*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 220027


That is breathtaking, I am willing to bet it is hand-painted.
Gorgeous absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 220182


with a bonus pic of someone taking the photo...


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz

hollydolly said:


> with a bonus pic of someone taking the photo...


It's not me!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>





hollydolly said:


>


They are both so beautiful.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*I think it's Prince Charles*


----------



## RadishRose

Tish said:


> *I think it's Prince Charles*
> View attachment 221296


He left his ears at home.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

RadishRose said:


> He left his ears at home.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 221441


You gals are too funny!   Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


>


It looks like this teapot got herself in some kind of trouble.... like pregnant!


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Love, love this !!!!


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


I am totally mesmerized by this one, It is simply gorgeous.


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> View attachment 222642


Oh this is my favourite now...love this....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz

*...apologies if i posted this before...

*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*I can't tell if that's gold on the spout and handle or just a reflection.*


----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


*Love the Picasso theme.*


----------



## timoc

*I have to say,* there's been over 2000 posts showing the most beautiful and bizarre teapots, and though I've cajoled, dropped hints galore, and even tried shaming some of you lovely people, not a drop of tea has been offered to this boy with an old fella's body........and I'm parched.


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> *I can't tell if that's gold on the spout and handle or just a reflection.*
> View attachment 223176


Looks like Gold to me,,,


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 223860


I so love this one.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

Awesome!!!


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


I love it


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Patricia

Do those of you in England have tea and scones daily?


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> Do those of you in England have tea and scones daily?


are you serious ?...


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> are you serious ?...


Yes  I've only come close at Windsor Court Hotel. Tea was nice !


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> Yes  I've only come close at Windsor Court Hotel. Tea was nice !


What would you say if I asked do all Americans eat Hot dogs and grits every day.. ? ...can you imagine eating scones every day..we'd all be as fat as elephants


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> What would you say if I asked do all Americans eat Hot dogs and grits every day.. ? ...can you imagine eating scones every day..we'd all be as fat as elephants


The tea at Windsor Court had the best tea sandwiches, love caviar, scones, chocolates, tea, lemonade, champagne, etc. I wouldn't touch a hotdog, but I eat grits.  Ha! I understand what you are saying now.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


>


----------



## Patricia

The handbag concept reminds me of Jane Asher cakes for some reason.


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


>


What time is tea?


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> What time is tea?


lol..according to that it's 3.40pm... but in actual fact Tea is any time you like it...


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


>


Is there anything left people haven't thought for a teapot? I'm so surprised by all the pictures.


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> The handbag concept reminds me of Jane Asher cakes for some reason.


yes I suppose it's a kind of similar design... does she still make cakes ?..I haven't heard of her in years...


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> Is there anything left people haven't thought for a teapot? I'm so surprised by all the pictures.


Most popular drink in the world...


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


>


My computer screen is fairly small, and my eyes aren't what they use to be, so I'm having trouble seeing the detail.


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> yes I suppose it's a kind of similar design... does she still make cakes ?..I haven't heard of her in years...


She had some handbag cakes on display when I viewed online a while back.


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> Most popular drink in the world...


Here, I think people drink coffee more than tea, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


I just found my Teapot.


----------



## Tish




----------



## SmoothSeas

I rather like this one...


​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> View attachment 227083


I love this...it looks so delicate


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> View attachment 226997


There is no way to say I've seen everything yet when it comes to teapots. I'm so amazed by all the teapots.


----------



## katlupe

Patricia said:


> There is no way to say I've seen everything yet when it comes to teapots. I'm so amazed by all the teapots.


Yeah, I can't believe all the different ones we have shared here either.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


So love this one.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

*Strange, very strange.*


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


Love this one.


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Meanderer

Woman worker at the Midland Metal Spinners' Tea Pot Works, Neath, 16 November 1951





Women workers at the Midland Metal Spinners' Tea Pot Works, Neath, 16 November 1951


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


>


People must be especially creative to come up with new teapot ideas these days!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Patricia

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 229101


I'm so amazed by all the teapots.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly

GAlady said:


> View attachment 229243


I want this one...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 229513


how fantastic...


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> View attachment 229584


I want this one.. so gorgeous , very Clarice Cliff style...


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> I want this one.. so gorgeous , very Clarice Cliff style...


It made me immediately sing  _a vedy meddy un-buthday, to you...to you_  in Ed Wynn's Mad Hatter voice. (which brought up every other eyebrow in the house, including one of the cat's)


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 230364


I so want this set.


----------



## Tish

katlupe said:


> View attachment 230374


Absolutely love it.


----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

I'm still waiting for a cup of tea, surely one of those lovely pots has got some rosie-lee in it.


----------



## katlupe

timoc said:


> I'm still waiting for a cup of tea, surely one of those lovely pots has got some rosie-lee in it.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

timoc said:


> I'm still waiting for a cup of tea, surely one of those lovely pots has got some rosie-lee in it.


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


>


Love the colors!!!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Barbara971

hollydolly said:


> What would you say if I asked do all Americans eat Hot dogs and grits every day.. ? ...can you imagine eating scones every day..we'd all be as fat as elephants


You say hot dogs and grits like they go together like soup and sandwich. Looking at all these teapots was fun!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz

*Cake!

*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


I really like that.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

I'm sorry if I repeat photos of teapots; there's too many posted to go back and check.  There are so many amazing teapots!!!


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


I want this one.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz

*Pewter teapot, cast in Paris in 1900 at the Slot-Decauville foundry.

*


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## timoc

*Not as fancy* as all the swanky teapots in this thread, but, it holds a lot of tea.... and I've got one like it.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

katlupe said:


> View attachment 232229


That is gorgeous.


----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

katlupe said:


> View attachment 232169


Now _*that's*_ what I call a teapot, I'll be round later, Kat.


----------



## timoc

*I used to live here*, but this bloody great giant came along every day, tipped me 'ouse, then I'd come flying out of the spout.


----------



## Tish

timoc said:


> View attachment 232292
> 
> *I used to live here*, but this bloody great giant came along every day, tipped me 'ouse, then I'd come flying out of the spout.


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Shall we extend this Teapot thread to include Kettles?.. there are some beauties out there ...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


> Shall we extend this Teapot thread to include Kettles?.. there are some beauties out there ...


Yes!


----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

I love the color of this one.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

This one is an antique Home-made Tibetan kettle


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


>


I want this one!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I want this one!


Thought you might...


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> View attachment 233801


Love this ^^^... very Mid century...


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


I love this one.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

katlupe said:


> View attachment 235367





katlupe said:


> View attachment 235368


These are so beautiful, love them.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


That is so cool.


----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


That reminds me of a vase my mum had.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

It says it is a teapot.  But, where is the spout?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Love this color.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

<-------  This is me trying to keep up with your postings.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 236425


How unique!!!


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Where is @hollydolly ?


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 236661


That's different.


----------



## Tish

*Not sure if this one has been posted before.*


----------



## hollydolly

Yes , we're getting quite a few repeats, which is hardly surprising given  108 pages.. well done everybody.. who knew there was so many teapots and kettles out there..


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


>


awwwww i love that one!


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Sorry about the repeats.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


Love that.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## HoneyNut

I saw this in the Worcester Art Museum here in Massachusetts, hope it isn't a duplicate of one already posted in this thread:


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Alligatorob

If I could afford it, and wanted a teapot, this would be mine.


----------



## Tish

*This is just so cute.

*


----------



## Tish

*Now back to normal teapots.

*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Love this 60's style, I remember it well


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## HoneyNut




----------



## Tish

HoneyNut said:


> View attachment 240633


That is stunning.


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Blessed

katlupe said:


> View attachment 240957


got to have it!! I love orange things!!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


Love that!


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*I really want this.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> View attachment 244112


That's incredible. Make you wonder who these artists are


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


I wonder if it would work as an Iron?


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Jace

What begins with "t", ends with "t" and has "t" in it? .


----------



## Tish

Teapot  
And on that note, I will post one.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Jace

ALL of 'em!  

Each one is so unique...'you guys' are great at posting!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## HoneyNut




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

*Very strange.*


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

katlupe said:


> View attachment 250454


I love this one, it's so pretty.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

can you believe this teapot is valued at almost £700


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

katlupe said:


> View attachment 251298


That is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Strange, very strange.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hearlady

Wow. These are all fantastic!


----------



## Tish

hearlady said:


> Wow. These are all fantastic!


Join in post a few


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*It's a Pandora trinket, it's so cute.*


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*This one cracks me up.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pepper

How you folks find all these fabulous pics is amazing!


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


>


This one and the one in katlupe's post #3,076 would work really well with the yerba tea I drink. The shape is right and the long spouts are perfect. And I love Tish's dragon (#3,095) but to get the best out of yerba tea, he'd need a thinner neck, or maybe have the dragon sticking out his tongue a bit, and the water travel down that.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

Murrmurr said:


> This one and the one in katlupe's post #3,076 would work really well with the yerba tea I drink. The shape is right and the long spouts are perfect. And I love Tish's dragon (#3,095) but to get the best out of yerba tea, he'd need a thinner neck, or maybe have the dragon sticking out his tongue a bit, and the water travel down that.


Thank you for that, time for me to go teapot hunting.


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good God it's hidious.*


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

This beauty is similar to my own, and I'm reliably told that it will a collectors item in 200 years.


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

It's all Cake


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Jean-Paul

Not a teapot but three special Italiano Bialetti Moka ( stove top espresso) pots found in Paris at Marché au Puces € 5..10. needed some cleanup and a new gasket. 

Wonderful Café but takes time and practice....

Bon espresso 
jon


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

I swear this looks like a past member of this forum...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

The Three Bears


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------

